# Problem With Samsung 850 Evo



## God_Of_Game (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello
My 850 EVO Low At Benchmark !


Port = Sata 3 (6GB)
OS Optimizition = Maximum Performance
Rapid Mode = Disble
AHCI Mode = Enable


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 20, 2015)

your read IOPS look great...but a lower result isnt worth sweating over, i'd not lose any sleep over those numbers, test it again a few times. also, i would use crystalmark.
my iops are almost half yours, with higher read/write.


----------



## azngreentea01 (Aug 20, 2015)

Still pretty Good, how long you got the evo, how mucch free space you have left?  Because if you read, it said it read up to, and write up to 500.  Maybe try to update firmware, clean format.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8747/samsung-ssd-850-evo-review/8


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2015)

Most reviews of SSDs the benchmarks are ran with nothing on the drive. Thats why their numbers are typically higher than what you would get.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 20, 2015)

oh , and BTW, dont enable that stupid "rapid mode" i know you said it wasnt, but it will give you the most ridiculous numbers, I THINK it uses RAM to enhance the performance, and since i have a Buttload of RAM i was getting 5000Mb/s read and write results which are ONLY valid in bench's.

and what phenom saysd too


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a 500GB 850 EVO, and I'm getting close to 500MB/s read and write in Yosemite.

You have to remember that smaller drives tend to suffer on write speeds. Your 120GB is a small drive. My 500GB is not a small drive.

Also, I think your read speeds might just be an anomaly. You could try using another benchmark like AS or CrystalDiskMark, but if it feels fast, all these numbers are worth nothing. How full is the drive?

Lastly, your read IOPS are over 90,000, and that's really all that matters. Random is usually more important than sequential speed.


----------



## Ruyki (Aug 21, 2015)

A 120 GB 850 EVO is a small drive but it should still be able to do about 500MB/s. The specs say so.

OP, try a different benchmark like AS SSD or Crystal. And make sure you don't have anything running in the background that interferes with your tests. Also post full system specs.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2015)

This is what i get with my 850 EVO.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> oh , and BTW, dont enable that stupid "rapid mode" i know you said it wasnt, but it will give you the most ridiculous numbers, I THINK it uses RAM to enhance the performance, and since i have a Buttload of RAM i was getting 5000Mb/s read and write results which are ONLY valid in bench's.
> 
> and what phenom saysd too



Yeah pointless anyways, i see no difference with it on or off.

I have 20GB for Over provisioning, tried others amounts lower and higher only little changes although over time lower might have more of a impact.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 21, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I have 20GB for Over provisioning



mine's set @ default, which i believe is 40Gb's...but mines a 500gb, i saw no difference in performance b4 or after OP was enabled.

after seeing other SS SSD owners magician posts here, im wondering why mine has a different symbol in front of the "rapid mode" area.

Yours has the X , and mine has a letter i. mine is Not enabled, so thats odd it would be different.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2015)

Well i don't have the program automatically starting up with the system, there is no need for it which i believe is why it's like that, only other thing i can think  of that it could be right now is that it's not win10 compatible but surely would of seen a post on TPU by now if that was the case so i am going with my thought.

OP changes would be over time i would of thought so and i guess depending on how you use the SSD would depend too.


EDIT: with a little looking around it's due to the software not supporting rapid mode with win10.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hows this one?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2015)

My 2 Corsair GT's in raid score about 50MB\s on write, although found it was pretty pointless having them raided.

To the OP, you tried different sata ports ?.


----------



## basco (Aug 22, 2015)

like others said how full is it?


----------



## droopyRO (Aug 22, 2015)

God_Of_Game said:


> Hello
> My 850 EVO Low At Benchmark !
> View attachment 67442
> Port = Sata 3 (6GB)
> ...


Have tried performance optimization > advanced ? here is mine 840, though.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 22, 2015)

*Clearly you need to list all your specs

And was this a clone? *

And did you know if you  set it to maximum performance it makes a huge page file. Not hat that would change any benchmark it really doesn't help performance that much unless you're light on ram


----------



## flappyone (Aug 24, 2015)

I guess you are all testing your SSDs while it is used as the OS drive?! Install fresh windows on another drive, connect your evo and bench it while there is no operating system running on it. Watch the magic.

Also, you need decent hardware (Intel's current SATA-Controllers are faster than AMD's), deactivating all C-States and all power saving features, disable LPM, Anti virus and stuff to max out the benchmarks...
As long as you do not post your full harware specs, none of your benchmarks are comparable.

Also: The Magician Feature "OS Optimization" can actually slow down your speeds. Even if set to maximum performance.

OP:
Can you please do a bench with "AS SSD Benchmark". Post a screenshot of the result.
Check out "Crystal Disk Info". Expand the window, so it shows full raw data. Post a screenshot of that.

Crystal Disk Info

http://crystalmark.info/redirect.php?product=CrystalDiskInfo
(http://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html)

AS SSD
http://www.alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?cat_id=4&file_id=9
(http://www.alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?download_id=9)


----------

